# Berlin



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Has anyone visited Märchenbrunnen in the Volkspark_Friedrichshain Berlin.
We have never been, but maybe it will be of interest to someone.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Märchenbrunnen





We have a new member from Berlin, *NorikoYark*, maybe she has been there and can tell us more about it. :grin2:


----------

